# Software for making singing busts



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

What software would be good for merging 3 videos into one to do something like this






I would like to start filming my own songs for the busts but Im now after some software that is sufficient for the task.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You'd need compositing software to do that. There's the free ZS4 that you might try. Don't know much about it but hey, it's free!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Final Cut (pro or express), Premiere (pro or elements, I think), After Effects (pro or standard)...you've got a million options.

If you're doing it from scratch, After Effects is going to be best, but you'll need an editor, too (AE is for compositing)...the editing software that comes w/ your computer (iMovie, Windows Movie Maker) should be sufficient to import the raw footage into AE.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunkenbier, are you using a Mac or a PC? (Sorry, should have asked before my previous post.)

Mr C, does Premiere do compositing? I've never used it, but I thought it was just a NLE tool.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a Final Cut & AE guy, myself, but I believe Premiere can do _limited_ compositing. If you're just taking the video of one head and placing it next to the other video, it'll be fine. If you want to make it really good, you'll need compositing software (AE) to go with it.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

cant get ZS4 to run on vista


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

randyaz said:


> cant get ZS4 to run on vista


Seems to be a common problem according to their forums. You might try uninstalling it, then reinstalling it in compatibility mode for XP.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Our use Sun XVM Virtual Machine to run an XP session under Vista - free software!

I currently have Windows 7, Vista and various Linux flavours all running as Virtual Machines on my XP box.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> Sunkenbier, are you using a Mac or a PC? (Sorry, should have asked before my previous post.)


Im using a PC.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I found some software called Vegas 9.0. Its made by sony and it does compositioning. It looks like it can do the job for 50$


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool - can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

I used After Effects to make mine, with (believe it or not) Windows Movie Maker to sync up the audio & video


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I've had good luck with sony Vegas.


----------

